# Cold?



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

So I live in Florida and it's almost never cold here. I take Dobby, my hedgie, pracically everywhere with me and suddenly the temp. outside suddenly dropped to around the high 50s. If Dobby is wrapped up and cuddled next to me but we take a quick walk outside would she go into hibernation or just feel unhappy? She seems to not mind the cold if I have her wrapped up in an old shirt and I hold her close. But I wanted some advice  all answers are appreciated!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Canadian winter here. When running around outside, I keep mine inside my jacket. Just make sure it's not overly drafty. It may even be wise to have a thermometer there too just in case. But other than than that, should be fine. You can bring along some hand warmers just in case, but body heat should be sufficient.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Also in Canadian winters and I've taken her outside in january under my coat and hoodie while she was in her fleece bag. She's fine as I made sure there was my body warmth was keeping her warm and drafts couldn't get to her. Obviously in Florida you don't need o go to such lengths, but it just shows that when done properly/ you are prepared its fine


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

*Is he Cold?*

Hi guys,
I LITERALLY brought my new baby home about an hour ago. Unfortunetely I didn't have a ride so I took my little hedgie modified pet carrier (I put a fleece liner in it with several large fleece pieces to keep the little one warmer) on the bus and got there. On my way back, I knew the cars were loud and the air was cold. I didn't want to risk getting him cold, so I somewhat swaddled him in a big piece of fleece and put him right up in my coat and closed the coat over the fleece (obviously with an opening and a little space so he could lift his head up a bit to get air) and got home as fast as possible.

I can already tell if this is dumb but I want to be 100% he's ok.

Right now he is in his cage and the cage's thermometer is reading 74F. However, he has literally not unculred once. He has relaxed just slightly but you can tell he is just not having any of it. Could he potentially be cold or trying to hibernate?! Or is he simply just stressed out and trying to acclimate to his new world? I am guessing it is the second of the two, but I just really wanted to be sure....

hahaha never mind! just now, out of nowhere he started eating the foodies I left in the entrance of his hut! I thought they might entice him out a bit so he knows I am not so bad. hahaha Figures, me being over protective of my new baby. tee hee. oh well. Well, I'll keep you folks posted.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

In the future, if you're worried, you can test to see if his belly is cold.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

OK, thanks! He is doing really well now. Still kind of stressed and grumpy but slowly warming up. 
his belly last night was all toasty, so no worries. Especially now that he is in his 74-76 f cage and has lots of fleece in his hut for snuggling.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in Texas and we are in the 50s too. I am always afraid to take her out lol. I haven't been because I have to leave for class at 7:15am and feel cruel waking her up so early lol (unless someone wants to tell me its OK to take her since she will sleep once I get her in the car lol). Thanks for posting about this! Its good to know I shouldn't be so paranoid about the cold lol.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Exactly. I would love to find a way to take him to my Friday class (as I just have the one and often my roommate drives), however, I am concerned about how warm he'll be. :/ 

To the folks that have special fleece carriers for their hedgies, where did you get them? Are they different from the fleece pockets (snuggle bags) that people often buy? And how do you manage to keep them warm enough beyond just the fleece snuggle bag?


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

JulieAnne said:


> I haven't been because I have to leave for class at 7:15am and feel cruel waking her up so early lol (unless someone wants to tell me its OK to take her since she will sleep once I get her in the car lol).


Does she have a snuggle bag or some kind of carrier she could sleep in while you're in class? (I don't know yet whether or not the warmth thing will be an issue - I am waiting to hear back in the forum to see if someone has like a hedgie fleece carrier purse or something haha) If you could get something like that and just really monitor her temp., I don't think a momentary wake up would be so bad if she gets to spend the day with you (even if it is sleeping haha). 

But as far as the warmth thing, I would wait for a moderator or someone who has experience with traveling around with a hedgie to help you with the temperature. They have a travel forum on here too.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

When traveling with your hedgehog its a good idea to carry some pocket warmers that you can put in a sock to keep the hedgie nice and toasty. The sock is to make sure the little one doesn't try to eat it or get burned. A good pocket warmer can last a few hours, but it's nice to have some extras just in case you're out longer than expected.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

She does have a bag and a spot in my purse lol. It didn't get terribly cold here usually. Like I said it's around the 50s right now.


----------

